# Setting Up Marvell Yukon Wireless Interface



## rebugProg (Jul 5, 2011)

I just installed FreeBSD 8.2 on my laptop and have been trying to use the handbook to set up wireless internet.

The card is a Marvell Yukon 88E8036 Fast Ethernet and it is referenced as "msk0".  I have configured it (I think) according to the handbook here.

The command:


```
ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev msk0
```

gives me the error message


```
wlan_clone_create: reject, not an 802.11 device
```

Is there something obvious I'm missing?

-rebugProg


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 5, 2011)

The Marvell Yukon is a wired Ethernet interface, not wireless.  Wireless will show either on the list of PCI devices:
`% pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network`

or in the list of USB devices:
`% usbconfig`


----------



## rebugProg (Jul 6, 2011)

*Problem Solved*

It looks like my actual wireless card was actually an Intel, which was much easier to set up wireless for.:r

Thanks for the help finding my actual card, I was wondering what the FreeBSD equivalent for lspci was.

-rebugProg


----------

